# Sopa



## Simba7 (Nov 22, 2011)

Just curious on what people think about SOPA. I know it scares the hell out of me if this thing passes.


----------



## ramonovski (Nov 22, 2011)

And you have to ask?

Well, I think the idea of taking in a certain way the Internet control in benefits of copyright and intellectual property (obvious this is a good pretext for having people -even more- controlled) sounds that ridiculous as the meaning of SOPA on my first language, Spanish.

But this isn't new, there will be always people doing what they think is correctly. First, people taking advantage from their status and trying to keep everything in control and in an opposite hand, people fighting for the justice.


----------

